

SharePics rejected for looking like a Polaroid - bcl
http://blog.brianlane.com/2009/12/03/sharepics-rejected-by-apple/

======
wmf
This is especially interesting considering that _Polaroid doesn't make
Polaroids any more_.

~~~
NikkiA
They announced recently that they're going to start making them again.

------
buckwilson
You're also using iconography that resembles an iPhone, another no-no in the
App store.

Looks like getting rejected is a one way ticket to hypesville, though, so good
luck with that part.

~~~
bcl
Do you mean the icon on the searching dialog? That's part of Apple's Game kit
PeerPicker class. If I get rejected for that they really are cracked!

------
nailer
Do you think your icon looks like a Polaroid?

If not, what do you think it looks like?

If so, have you considered not looking like a Polaroid as a potential
solution?

